# Emule Plus problem



## BullGod (Jan 26, 2008)

Anyone here use Emule Plus or the normal version? It just won't work properly on my computer. When I try to connect it says something like: You have a lowid. And then goes through all the serverlist untill it finds one that lets it connect. It's also horribly slow. What's wrong with it? I've used all kinds of p2p programs and they all work fine.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Jan 26, 2008)

Make sure you set emule to use a certain port and then open the port range you need on your firewall and/or router.

For example, I set mine as port 3333 on emule and open ports 3330-3335 on my router.


----------



## BullGod (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I don't really wanna mess with my router. If every p2p program out there runs fine, why does emule need special permission?


----------



## a111087 (Jan 27, 2008)

BullGod said:


> Well I don't really wanna mess with my router. If every p2p program out there runs fine, why does emule need special permission?



every p2p program needs "special permission".  its just a question whether your router will let that program to access the port that it is going to use.  what other p2p did you use before? go into the preferences of other p2p programs and look at what port they use, then set emule to the same port. (don't run several p2p programs on same port at the same time)

and make sure that you are *not* using it for illegal stuff


----------



## BullGod (Jan 27, 2008)

a111087 said:


> every p2p program needs "special permission".  its just a question whether your router will let that program to access the port that it is going to use.  what other p2p did you use before? go into the preferences of other p2p programs and look at what port they use, then set emule to the same port. (don't run several p2p programs on same port at the same time)
> 
> and make sure that you are *not* using it for illegal stuff



Well I've used: Limewire, Frostwire, Morpheus, Kazaa, Imesh, Soulseek, Ares, Bittorrent and many others. Neither one of them needs any tunning. They just work. So why doesen't emule do that? What do you mean by illegal stuff?


----------



## russianboy (Jan 27, 2008)

BullGod said:


> Well I've used: Limewire, Frostwire, Morpheus, Kazaa, Imesh, Soulseek, Ares, Bittorrent and many others. Neither one of them needs any tunning. They just work. So why doesen't emule do that? What do you mean by illegal stuff?



Oh what do you think?

You downloading them photoshop keygens, right?


----------



## BullGod (Jan 27, 2008)

russianboy said:


> Oh what do you think?
> 
> You downloading them photoshop keygens, right?



I'm not american so I don't have 500$ to spend on a program right? Atleast I don't download russian kiddyporn like you do...


----------



## russianboy (Jan 27, 2008)

Who said I'm downloading porn at all?

I'm downloading Crysis, like a good boy


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2008)

BullGod said:


> Anyone here use Emule Plus or the normal version? It just won't work properly on my computer. When I try to connect it says something like: You have a lowid. And then goes through all the serverlist untill it finds one that lets it connect. It's also horribly slow. What's wrong with it? I've used all kinds of p2p programs and they all work fine.



low ID would mean you arent uploading enough. You're a leecher.

russianboy is IN the russian kiddyporn, no need to get offensive with people because YOU are doing something dodgy.

piracy really isnt allowed on here (at least publicly) so try and be careful what you say. (thats for everyone)


----------



## BullGod (Jan 27, 2008)

Mussels said:


> low ID would mean you arent uploading enough. You're a leecher.
> 
> russianboy is IN the russian kiddyporn, no need to get offensive with people because YOU are doing something dodgy.
> 
> piracy really isnt allowed on here (at least publicly) so try and be careful what you say. (thats for everyone)



Well I'm sharing more than 10gigs and the download and upload speeds are equal.

He didn't get offended so what's your point?

I didn't say anything about piracy. All my programs are legit. Happy now?

Emule just seems dumb, I took the advice and changed the ports into what morpheus is using and now the sucker won't even connect anymore...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2008)

BullGod said:


> Well I'm sharing more than 10gigs and the download and upload speeds are equal.
> 
> He didn't get offended so what's your point?
> 
> ...



you didnt mention piracy, russianboy joked about it. Just making sure no one went too far, cause a mod would lock the thread.

all P2P apps need ports for incbound traffic, either automatically assigned via Upnp, a DMZ in the router, or direct connect via modem. All i can say is manually forward a port and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## a111087 (Jan 27, 2008)

google "emule port forwarding"


----------



## francis511 (Jan 28, 2008)

Emule IS very slow. Nothing fixes it


----------



## a111087 (Jan 28, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Emule IS very slow. Nothing fixes it



it called emule for a reason


----------



## francis511 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------

